# RIFT Free to Play



## red089 (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand was sagen zu Rift Free to play? Als Rift gestartet hat, hatte ich es mir geholt, doch nach einen Monat aufgehört augrund von Zeit und anderen Spielen.

Da ich heute gehört hab dass es Free to Play ist wollte ich fragen wie ihr es findet (Faieres Free to Play Modell)?

Ich würde gern nochmal reinschaun, lohnt es sich?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. Juli 2013)

Du kannst dir ja selbst ein Bild vom Spiel machen!
Einfach dort anmelden und ca. 200 MB runterladen, dann kannst du schon spielen, da der vollständige Client die restlichen 10GB während des Spiels runterlädt/nachlädt.
Vom Pay2Win hab ich dort noch nix gehört, habe es aber selbst nochnicht in Erfahrung bringen können, obs stimmt.


----------



## dugbork (11. Juli 2013)

Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Macht Spaß, es ist wieder viel los und keine Spur von P2W. 
Einfach selbst mal rein schauen. Also ich bin total glücklich über die F2P Umstellung


----------

